# Thief within family



## kjavanb123 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi,

My mom and I had a condo in Herndon, we gave power of attorney to my brother so he could sign off at closing in our behalf.

We assigned my sister-in-law to be our sell agent.

I opened a joint-account with my sister-in-law at a local branch.

Property was sold 6 months ago, and both my brother and his wife confirmed via email that half of the the proceed from sale was deposited to my account.

On 19th of October 2017, my account was cleared by sister-in-law.

Is there any legal action I can take against her to get my money back? Since both her and my brother confirmed via email also the paperworks at closing that there was only my money from sale of apartment which was in my joint account bank.

Thanks and regards
Kj


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 21, 2017)

Thats pretty crummy.

I suggest getting legal counsel.

With them having power of attorney and having been apart of the joint account. I think it may be a tough case to persue. Having the emails will help though, and if there are any text messages you should make sure your lawyer knows of them too.

I believe that is your only hope. -I dont know that for sure though, as I am not a lawyer, and I dont even want to pretend to be one on the internet.


----------



## Smack (Oct 22, 2017)

You should have had it set up so it takes 2 signatures (or all owners of the account) to make a withdrawal. Contact an attorney.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks all. I have already contacted lawyers and the ones who responded over the weekend said they can file civil law suit and criminal charges.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 22, 2017)

Unfortunately your not the first and very very unlikely to be the last to have this happen to you Kevin, money like gold does strange things to many people.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 22, 2017)

Nickvc

That is true. But the total of money stolen was $97000.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 22, 2017)

I wish you luck in recovering the money, the amount is really not the point, even with this large sum,but the loss of faith in those who should always be on your side, that must be painful.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 22, 2017)

Just amazing. What a world??. After emailing my sister in law which has joint account with me and asking her how can she withdraw my money which she knows and had admitted many times via email, and she kept saying you need to talk to your brother.

Eventhough I dont owe anyone anything, no words of apology or remorse.

I recorded our conversation though.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 22, 2017)

My apologies. I know the feeling of abandonment, and it's so much worse than the actual monetary loss. May you find peace in the matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phishin_ca (Oct 23, 2017)

Email is a difficult thing. It can be spoofed easily. I would recommend counsel for upfront fee. It may be hard, and I am sorry for the turmoil that is going to come to your family. I know where these things end. Good luck to you!


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 23, 2017)

All,

Thank you for your support. I served my relatives with civil suit documents. The brother called and responded, and after giving me the dumbest reasons, agreed to pay me back my money.

So at the end it turned out good. But the scars have been left, that have made me be in shocked, how can someone who is blood brother does such act? 

I dont want to be religous here, but these are certainly the end of this world is near. 

We need somone to push the reset button, install a new anti virus, for this world, as it is infected by greeds, cowardness and theft.

Again, thank you all for your support during this ordeal.

Best regards
Kj


----------



## kadriver (Nov 5, 2017)

In this world, it is our closest family members that can hurt us the worst.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Nov 5, 2017)

Kadriver,

I truly agree with you on this. Looking back at my life, I got stung by family and relatives.

What a world it has become. All these coward acts by humans like the one in NYC, or what is happen in Syria etc.

I am not religious, but pretty much all major religions in the world have predicted this time will happen.

0


----------



## eaglewings35 (Nov 6, 2017)

My friend, you said it right.
The Bible clearly says that in the End Times "Sons will turn against Fathers, and Daughters against Mothers"
There is SOOOO much discord in the world, this place has gone BONKERS !!

I know it hurt to do that to your family, but it was necessary.



kjavanb123 said:


> All,
> 
> Thank you for your support. I served my relatives with civil suit documents. The brother called and responded, and after giving me the dumbest reasons, agreed to pay me back my money.
> 
> ...


----------



## eaglewings35 (Nov 6, 2017)

Case in point !!!
Yesterday here in Texas, a man drove 35 miles to another town and went into a church and shot the place up, killing 25 wounding about 25 more.
Why????
He was in a fight with his wife, and her family attended that church.

The devil is running rampant in the world today !!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 6, 2017)

Religion is one of those topics that the moderators, long before I became one, wisely decided is off limits here on the forum because it can easily cause disagreements and division among our members. I respect everyone's right to their beliefs, but this is not the place to discuss them.

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## kjavanb123 (Nov 6, 2017)

Such a tragedy. I just watched news on it. My prayer to all the families there. 

I really hope there will be global justice soon.


----------



## eaglewings35 (Nov 6, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Religion is one of those topics that the moderators, long before I became one, wisely decided is off limits here on the forum because it can easily cause disagreements and division among our members. I respect everyone's right to their beliefs, but this is not the place to discuss them.
> 
> Thank you,
> Dave


Dave, I agree with you 100%. People nowadays wear their feelings on their sleeves.
But the fact is, religion is the basis to most arguments today. I am a very deep believer in God Almighty,
and I am not easily angered by the less educated or uninformed on religious subjects.
I grew up in the era where most people were taken to church on Sunday, the pledge was said everyday before school, and disrespect shown to anybody, teachers, or ANY elders, was met with swift action by my dad.
Today, if you touch your kids with a hand, belt, or the famous "switch", in discipline, you go directly to jail.
It is because "religion" has been taken out of our schools and homes that we have such crime and sickening disrespect for others. 
Now the moderators may choose to delete this because Im speaking about religion, but Im not really...I am talking about the plight of our society today.

Kerry


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 6, 2017)

eaglewings35 said:


> It is because "religion" has been taken out of our schools and homes that we have such crime and sickening disrespect for others



I have to disagree. I think it has to do with so many fathers being absent from the homes of their children is why their is no respect nowadays.

I grew up with no influence of religion to speak of. But I had a great father. And I assure you I know right from wrong. And so does my son.

And I think it disrespectful that you know what is right for my home. Not to mention that you've been respectfully asked not to carry on with it.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Nov 6, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> eaglewings35 said:
> 
> 
> > It is because "religion" has been taken out of our schools and homes that we have such crime and sickening disrespect for others
> ...



Church!
Er...
Seconded!


----------



## eaglewings35 (Nov 6, 2017)

Ben, let me further clarify.... No, the sole reason for all this bad stuff is not lack of church.
I saw how that came across, and that was not how it was in my thoughts.
I know many people who were raised right, but not in church, and they are really good respectful people, as i am sure you are !!


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 6, 2017)

Guys this never ends well. Just a warning if you like this forum, just get back to refining.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 7, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> Guys this never ends well. Just a warning if you like this forum, just get back to refining.



It sure doesn't. I'll be interested to see how this one pans out... hopefully in a more reasoned manner than previously. 8) 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 7, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> Guys this never ends well. Just a warning if you like this forum, just get back to refining.



In steps the voice of reason. 

Apologies to all. Should've held my druthers. Now where did I lay my drill motor...


----------



## eaglewings35 (Nov 7, 2017)

anachronism said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Guys this never ends well. Just a warning if you like this forum, just get back to refining.
> ...


You want to see how this pans out eh??
Here's the end.....
I apologize to all that may have been offended by my statements, with special apologies to Ben. 
There, that's how this saga ends !!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 7, 2017)

No worries here, Kerry.

I probably came across much more harsh than I really meant to. But, my words rarely make it to press the way I intended anyway! :roll:


----------



## niks neims (Nov 7, 2017)

hey, kjavanb123, my condolences, it must suck to be cheated by your family. Still it looks like you got your money back, so that`s good. And try to find a positive angle here - you now know where their hearts lie, so you can forget about them and focus on your real friends and family that really deserve it 

one thing I would like to add to "AWMYGOD THE END IS NIGH" type posts - came on guys, I was under impression that GRF crowd would be highly logic centered... you must realize that at this moment in history, logically, on planet earth we (in general, as a humanity) are at our best place so far, and though we have a long way to go to "perfect utopia" we are much better off than 300 or even 30 years ago... I mean, yes there are problems, yes there are bad people, bad decisions and random bad stuff happening all the time... it happens and we should feel sorry for and try to help people stricken with disasters etc. But in no way it can be said that world (society) is moving backwards, you must understand that the subjective feeling you get is nothing more than result of how modern media interacts with flaws of human perception. I will say more - this phenomenon is at the core of every propoganda ever, and if you enthusiasticly give in to that sweet old familiar feeling of fear and nostalgia instead of looking at the world (and information) through the lens of reason... well you are a perfect candidate for someone to manipulate with...

and as it seems this is a rare opportunity to speak about religion here - I, for one, would suggest that ban against discussing religion (and other sensitive stuff) is lifted... after all, it is not the religious (or non-religious) people in the discussion that are the problem, it is almost always the a****les, guys who just can`t open their minds and keep calm, and it is true - religion is one of more sensitive subjects (as with racism, nationalism even culture) that can act as a catalyst for a potential asshole, but as we have seen in this thread so far - it seems that users are able to discuss this subject without escalating, so I for one see no problem if someone wishes to discuss religion in correct sub-forum, i think GRF community would only benefit from it


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 7, 2017)

It has been stated many times before, this is a refining forum.
For any topic banned, find another forum. Any banned topics are banned for a good reason.
Like I said it never ends well, and avoiding that is better for this Refining Forum.

It is not anti religion, or anti politics, it is avoiding conflicts that have nothing to do with this forum's purpose. I have been here since the start of the forum, so I have seen many of those conflicts, and many people banned.


----------



## niks neims (Nov 7, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> find another forum



Would it not benefit this forum if there were more discussions in "Bar & Grill" section? Wouldn`t people visit more often to check on topics they are interested in? Or are you saying that what little traffic could be gained is not worth the moderating manpower to weed out potential a-holes? Of course this forum is so successful that you guys must be doing some(most) things right... but still I kind of got the feeling that "religion ban" was mostly on Harold_V`s behalf (as hypocritical as that might be), in which case, I agree, he, as a moderator, definitely was worth it...

Don`t get me wrong, I am not burning with desire to start threads or annoy anyone with my feelings about those subjects. I just think it would be great fun to see this international group of very well educated and smart people share their opinions freely, on all matters (you see I have no interest in what some troll might share anonymously on 4chan, and all the "dedicated" forums are biased in one way or the other, but opinion of highly respected physicist, chemist or refiner, shared with full seriousness when revealing ones identity, now that is purest information you can get on internet) . if I am mistaken and it is not just some left-over tradition, but all revered members like you feel the same, I will shut up about it


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 7, 2017)

It's not gonna happen.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 7, 2017)

We consolidated and revised the forum rules a couple of years ago with the input of all the moderators. 

We come here to talk about refining. Anything that disrupts that mission is a drain on our time and energy. If you want to talk about religion, politics, or other subjects mentioned in the rules, please do it elsewhere.

Dave


----------



## niks neims (Nov 7, 2017)

Got it!


----------



## Long Shot (Nov 7, 2017)

Even though it is Bar and Grill it is a refiner's Bar & Grill. Don't see how religion fits in, leave it alone, please.


----------



## eaglewings35 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey Niks,
I agree with you, but there are so few of us who are willing to participate
I think we would end up talking to ourselves.

As Ive said before.... There aint NO shame in This man Game"!!!


----------

